# Too good not to share.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Found a different copy

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrVePRvCYAABZy2.jpg:large

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I think this is coming up on my facebook account. I am trying to delete this thread.

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

How do you delete a post?


----------

